# A few tips that might help...



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey fellow anglers, I'm getting a lot of PMs (which is great and always welcomed) reguarding scoping out spots to fish from the beach...

So I figured I share a few simple tips...
Maybe it will help maybe it won't...

Its about understanding how fish feed off a beach.
You need to study the water when you are out there. Look for changes or anything that may stand out.
You should be wearing sunglasses with a green mirror or amber polarized lense to maxmize your sights from the beach (IMO).
Look for a spot that simply looks different or stands out. A dark change in water color is a good indication that there is a deeper hole than surrounding areas. Learn what wash outs are and how to spot them. Take a few minutes and study the wave action. Where are the waves breaking? Try to find a spot where waves are not breaking but have waves breaking all around them... Find THAT SPOT and fish to the both east and west of the slick spot where waves are not breaking (not directly in).
You see, fish use these elevation changes and periodically crash off the walls to strategically ambush bait. When you get real good you will understand which side of the hole/wash out/elevation change etc to fish exactly.
The fish will sit in these spots and wait for the moving watter (tides,current,etc) to bring smaller bait fish, sand fleas, squid, shrimp or whatever bait is currently running the beach directly to them. 
Migrating fish are a slightly different story but these tips I trully hope will at least get you pointed in the right direction.

Don't forget, when intially setting up, stagger your baits at different depts/distances.
Its not always how far you can cast. Have at least one bait 20 yards right off the beach... Trust me i have caught some of my largest fish in 10 inches of water right off the beach. Got my 7 pound pomp turning sideways just to reach the bait in 4 inch water. However, sometimes u may need to launch a 4 or 5 oz lead for some distance. Pay attention to where the fish are. When you do locate them, you will generally find most the fish you catch for that particularly tide will be caught along the same depths for the specific location your currently fishing. Also: a good fluorocarbon leader (I use 15 to 20 lb seagers premier green label) and circle hooks are Strongly recommended... Stay away from any other leaders... IMO

Remeber moving water is always a necessity for GREAT surf fishing. (Neap tides usually equal bad fishing)
Learning to read surf, breaks, tide lines, mud lines, water action, currents, color changes, elevation changes, etc... will be your biggest asset. 

Always pass your knowledge along, fishing is such a wonderfully healthy habit compared to most. And, It will always supply you with karma from the fish gods... :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
Last I checked a little fishing karma was a good thang... LoL :thumbup:
A little luck never hurt anyone either ;-)

Good Luck and Good Fishing...

Can't wait to hear your feedback... Hek, even if u think I'm full of fish turd...


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Great advice for anyone trying to surf fish. When I really started learning how to read the surf, I caught so many more fish. Fish where the fish are.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome post, thanks for the great info. I just took up surf fishing this year. I am trying to learn, and the knowledge you have shared is much appreciated. After fishing all morning on Navarre beach with no luck, I walked out on the Navarre fishing pier Wednesday to try to study the water. I watched up and down the beach from the pier studying the water from that point of view. I am determined to learn this. While on the pier I met you, Fish on, and saw your cooler full of big sheephead. After talking to you, I went back to my car and grabbed a couple rods and gave it a try on the pier. I was set up all wrong. Not only did Fish On give me a quick lesson on fishing for Sheephead, he gave me a good set up to do it. I only fished a while for sheephead, cause I wanted to get back on the beach and try to learn more about the water to finish my day. But the knowledge shared by Fish On that day will be put to use soon. Fish On is a great ambassador to the sport. He is right about Karma too!
I would happily share my years of knowledge on fishing for Trout, Salmon and Pike in Maine with anyone. And I am happy there are guys like Fish On doing the same for me as I learn to surf fish here in the Florida. 
I drove over to Navarre from PCola Wednesday and started fishing at 8AM and stopped at dark. I never caught anything, but I accomplished a lot. I really studied the water, which is something I think I need to learn the most. I stopped several times between Pcola beach and Navarre beach to study the water and talked to other fisherman. I really want to learn to read the surf, and this forum is full of great advice, thanks to all that are sharing. 
I am looking forward to posting photos of my results soon, thanks again.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very good info. I have surf fished for years and have even caught myself just hooking on a bait and slinging it out as far as possible without staggering distances. Good luck to all!


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

Good info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for sharing.great to see a really good fisherman sharing . That doesn't happen often enough on here. Keep up the great reports and info


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

http://fishingdestinguide.com/FISH-POMPANO.html


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Another good surf fishing tip.

Take the time to survey new areas at low tide.
Note where the troughs, cuts, points and other structure is.
Take a picture, draw a picture, and note landmarks on the beach because it can be hard to find those spots again.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Another tip guaranteed to fill your cooler even during neap tides, and terrible rip currents where even a 6-8 won't hold. This method is so foolproof I don't even know if I should share it. Some people like peeled shrimp as bait. Some like sand fleas. Others even prefer artificial lures. This method is 100% guaranteed-



Go to joe pattis and use cash. Full cooler!

 tight lines all and thanks for the surf reading tips


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great post & advice. Thanks for post


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice summary. Covers about everything. One other thing to remember is that winter surf fishing is much slower than other times, so don't let yourself get disappointed. The bite starts picking up when the water temps get up into the high 60's or so. Won't be long for that.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Great advice in all the post above , just remember the beach is ever changing . So where you were fishing a trough 3 days ago, doesn't mean that it will be there today. I hate it when my honey holes move !


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

Definitely some great info Fish_on. I am sure you have been getting all kinds of messages looking for help to fill coolers like has been seen in your photos. There is a lot to learn and we all started out knowing absolutely nothing. I don't know all that much but I too share all I can with anyone I can. You, as said earlier, are a great asset to the sport of fishing. Your info and pics are always very much appreciated!


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow, what a truly wonderful thing to read...Thanks fellow anglers...
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Something else that will help you, grab your mask n fins and do a recon swim. not while you are fishing of course.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

How's the tips working?
Anybody having any luck?
Cant wait to see the reports...
Bring the Spring!!! Come on warm waters


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Fish_On said:


> How's the tips working?
> Anybody having any luck?
> Cant wait to see the reports...
> Bring the Spring!!! Come on warm waters


Nothing yet,work schedule has been intense for this time of year.However got a cancellation that would have kept me off the beach for the 1st two weeks of april. So it looks like from 3/28 thru 4/20 is everyday on the beach.your tips will be put to good use!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Sup fellow surf goers... That Time of year again!

Anyone having any luck with my advice over the the year? Was wondering if it helped?
Anyone out there having any luck with the pomps so far this year?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I've been doin' okay on pomps,actually quite a few considering the time of year,but then so have others.A few black drum,no redfish for me.All the fish I have caught recently,since January,Have been long range fish.The 1st trough at times has looked like it would be full of fish,but nothing for me.
your original post was great,good to re read it,and good to hear from you.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

jcallaham said:


> I've been doin' okay on pomps,actually quite a few considering the time of year,but then so have others.A few black drum,no redfish for me.All the fish I have caught recently,since January,Have been long range fish.The 1st trough at times has looked like it would be full of fish,but nothing for me.
> your original post was great,good to re read it,and good to hear from you.


 Man I love hearing feedback, it is what motivates me to write the post. And hearing positive feedback is just a bonus. So cool !!
If u want a good smile check out my new post titled "Cobia Withdraw" located in Piers and Bridges Report....
Let me know what you think...

I start hitting the beach hardcore come Monday if I can shake this dog on strep throat I got...


----------



## A.Epps (Jan 27, 2016)

Awesome read. thanks for the information. I sometimes catch myself finding a spot where the waves do not break, sit my gear down, throw my bait out and then I see waves breaking in the same area I just thought was a good spot. I'm sure I'm doing something wrong. but thank you for this info.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

A.Epps said:


> Awesome read. thanks for the information. I sometimes catch myself finding a spot where the waves do not break, sit my gear down, throw my bait out and then I see waves breaking in the same area I just thought was a good spot. I'm sure I'm doing something wrong. but thank you for this info.


No problem ;-)

Learning to read the beach is your biggest asset to surf fishing... TRUST ME


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Great info thanks again


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Heading out in a few hours to see if the pomps are anywhere to be found. Hopefully my first pomp will land on the shore!!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Glad so many of you are finding this info useful...
Please post your results and let me know if you are having success and feel free to PM for direct questions or more detailed advice...
Tate em up guys!!!


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

Awesome info! thanks for the help man!


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

jcallaham said:


> I've been doin' okay on pomps,actually quite a few considering the time of year,but then so have others.A few black drum,no redfish for me.All the fish I have caught recently,since January,Have been long range fish.The 1st trough at times has looked like it would be full of fish,but nothing for me.
> your original post was great,good to re read it,and good to hear from you.


Jim,
I am off work all next week, I intend on hitting the surf everyday. I have a buddy coming into town as well and he is as serious as I am. 

BT

The best classes of fish have been all long range so far this season it seems. All of my upper level reds 43"-47" have been on deep casts, 200-300 feet from shore in the deeper troughs. One thing that I do see quite often is that Anglers are not putting in the pre-fishing prep before they hit the surf. If you want to get deep into successful surf fishing and optimize your time on the sand, then educate yourself on air pressure, sea surface temps, and plankton dispersement levels in the areas you are fishing. It is great to cast far and hold bottom, but understanding why fish are where they are is extremely important.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll be fishing the trough myself tomorrow... Looking for some pomps and a sneaky Cobia... I watched a guy catch a 5 1/2 lb pomp today, tell u what... That was all it took for me...
Stayed tuned my friends, I'll post an outcome tomorrow...


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

There's nothing on my schedule except surf fishing til May 15th,so I'll see you next week Brian.
Hope to meet up with you too Fish On


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

Fish_on, 

Thanks for all your info! I've been re-reading your post and posts of other stuff fishing gurus, as well as watching all YouTube videos there are about reading the surf trying to educate myself. I've had a pretty rough start where I was not catching anything but few hardheads or ladyfish, without being able to produce something for dinner, but my consistency multiplied by all the helpful advice played off. I caught my very first pompano last weekend, and I'm definitely looking forward to catching more of them. With the time change, I'm now planning to hit the surf at least few times a week after work (including a few hours after work today). 

I did not post a full retort about my first pomp since I thought that there was not much to brag about, but since you've asked for feedback, I thought that I will post it here. Below are pictures of my first pomp "before", and "after" 

Tight lines everyone! 

Vlad


----------

